
Growth Step #1: Pick a Goal - twampss
http://blog.yesgraph.com/growth-step-1-pick-goal/
======
ivankirigin
This is my post. If you want a preview of the rest, watch this talk I gave at
Airbnb [http://j.mp/1ALSWXn](http://j.mp/1ALSWXn)

